# FS: FLUVAL CHI 5G. Great for betas and shrimps



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

My friend has upgraded from his fluval chi 5g (purchased at 79.99 at petsmart) to a standard 20g tank since he wants more space to stock his tank. So he asks if i can sell it for him.

the tank is only 2 months old and kept in pristine condition. no visible scratches. comes with everything you see in the picture and the replacement pad that costs $10. comes with free gravel. $55 for everything.

please pm me if interested. thanks for looking.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks like a Chi not Ebi.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

PaulCheung said:


> It looks like a Chi not Ebi.


a chi? sorry im not familiar with these types of tanks. they are nice and the marketing is very strong but at the end of the day its how many gallons a tank can hold which is important to me.

thanks for the correction though. what is the difference anyways?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Ebi means shrimp in Japanese. Fluval EBI is designed for shrimp keeping.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

Fluval EBI and Flora have 3D backgrounds, lid cover and internal spray bar filter.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

The main difference is that the Ebi is more expensive than the Chi, and most importantly has a lid to stop fishies or shrimp from escaping easily.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump......


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Trevor: You should edit the title of the thread - that way you'll catch people who are looking for a Chi!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

teija said:


> Trevor: You should edit the title of the thread - that way you'll catch people who are looking for a Chi!


Done.

Anthony


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

teija said:


> Trevor: You should edit the title of the thread - that way you'll catch people who are looking for a Chi!


thanks for the tip. shall do that rite now


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump...........


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump..................


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump..............................


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump.........................


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump.............


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump................


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

bump.............


----------

